# Packing my kids and my stuff.



## sammie11 (Oct 13, 2017)

I feel like I've been posting too much on here...going through a lot ) : So nice to have a safe space to open up.

Today I packed up my belongings and pumped up my kids (3, 5, 8) for moving in with my mother. I am so beyond thankful that they are handling this far better than I expected. (They are excited! They are literally even bragging to their friends about having two homes!! Wth!)
For me, I cannot begin to say how crushed my heart is to be undoing the efforts I've put in to making this house a home. My ex husband and I (before he became abusive) worked out butts off to get here. We built our dream life together and I am so proud of how far we came. Today I just....put a few things in boxes. For the first time in two months since we separated, this has really hit home. I can't say I miss him, but to leave my home and the dreams we worked so hard for while ignoring our problems and pretending they didn't exist...it broke my heart. 
And I can't bring our kitty )':
Lord. This is so hard.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I get it.......


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why are you and the children leaving your home?

It sound like your children have a good, positive outlook. Hope they can keep that.

Hang in there. It gets easier with time.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey TAM...
Someone, please.

Take the kitty.
Hold it for a spell, then return it, fed, all brushed and fluffed up.
Take her kitty. And hold it for her.
That's the end, of this, my ditty.


----------

